

A Post-PIPA Post - scottkduncan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/01/a-post-pipa-post.html

======
pwg
> But before that happens, the content industry, as represented by the MPAA
> and the RIAA, needs to understand that a litigation heavy invasive approach
> will not fly and they need to forget about that framework and come ready to
> come up with an entirely new one. I hope they can do that.

The problem is that it is not actually about piracy. It is about control. The
MPAA and RIAA want the absolute ability to control your every move so that
they, and they alone, are your sole suppliers of content. Because without that
control, they can't attach themselves to your wallet and extract money from
you for the content you consume.

Watch this (only 14 minutes long). It will make it all clear:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/defend_our_freedom_to_share...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/defend_our_freedom_to_share_or_why_sopa_is_a_bad_idea.html)

